# Solo se me activan dos líneas en mi LCD de 4x20



## juander (Oct 25, 2009)

Hola he comprado un display de 4x20 en la configuración del "funtion set" solo me da la siguiente opción:

0 0 1 DL N F * *

Lo configuro así: 00111000 = 38h ; 2 líneas, 8 bits, 5x7 de carácter

Total, yo perfectamente puedo representar caracteres en la primera y tercera línea pero cuando intento escribir en la segunda o cuarta no me aparece nada...

Si le doy mucho constaste solo se iluminan la 1ª y 3ª línea, me dije "estará mal configurado y por eso no puedo escribir en la 2ª y 4ª. Pero me dio por quitarle el uC y solo alimentarlo mi sorpresa fue que solo se ilumina la 1ª y 3ª línea también si aumento el contraste, ¿estará roto?

P.D: Si lo configuro como una linea pasa exactamente igual solo se iluminan la 1 y 3 línea al aumentar el contraste.

Un Saludo


----------



## juander (Oct 25, 2009)

Al final resolví el problema, no estaba roto, al iniciar el lcd lo hacia esperando la bandera de estado y resulta que hay que hacerlo mediante tiempo y claro metería una configuración por defecto supongo.


----------



## Meta (Nov 8, 2009)

Aún así, mira aquí.
http://www.pic16f84a.org/index.php?...3:lcd-de-4-lineas&catid=38:pic16f84&Itemid=60

Saludo.


----------

